# My little lamb chop!



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Secret's out Mom. Don't worry, it will grow back ( the fur I mean lol).


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Love the pictures, the captions are even better!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's still beautiful and all of that hair grows back, fast!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Tilly is still gorgeous!! We enjoyed the pictures. Hope the fur grows back quickly. Tell Tilly Minnie had a huge hotspot on the side of her face and the vet shaved the side of her head. At least her ear covers some of it.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Tilly's beautiful, long or short hair!
Karen


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

She's so pretty! It's nice to see her face again!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

HA! Loved the sniffing the winkle pic! Too funny!! She's beautiful...even if Mommy doesn't like the new do.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

she is still beautiful. You need to post sniffing picture in unfaltering session.Very funny.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

oooh, she looks fine! In fact, she now looks a bit like the Pudden


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aw I think she still looks lovely  (although definitely a little bit Hussy-like haha!)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are some great pictures of Tilly and great captions. Even though she was cut like a sheep she is still beautiful.


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

*Tilly*

Tilly just makes me smile. She is beautiful still!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Tils, you look just lovely. Tell Mum not to worry, your long locks will grow back, but I'll bet you won't be visiting that groomer again


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Every girl needs a new do now and then. I think she is quite lovely, and as a matter of fact, she looks quite pleased with her new look. What did Harry get?


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwww Tilly, you are as beautiful as ever...short or long hair!:smooch: It will grow back quickly Mom!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I probably said it before but... OMG! She has the sweetest most adorable eyes and face  I love Tilly so much! And don't worry about her hair! She's still pretty!


----------



## Aditya (Oct 25, 2009)

lol, funny captions! What breed is Harry?


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

aww.......Tilly looks as pretty as ever, bet Harry went nuts for her when she came home ??


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Tilly is still adorable, even with her haircut!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

At least the mud will be easier to wash out with a shorter coat! I must admit I do prefer Tilly with longer bumfluffs!

As for her winkle sniffing, that happens in my house too. Charming creatures.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

such funny captions! Thanks for the hearty laugh! LOL btw, Tilly looks beautiful, no matter what!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Awwww she looks great no matter what!!! And the hair will grow back in no time. 

btw... winkle... too cute!!

Sawyer purposely steps over Geddy and hovers there, *hoping* she'll notice his winkle LMBO.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Poor Tilly, hope her beautiful coat soon returns - that 1st pic is adorable. Reeva sniffs Quinn too - guess that makes her a hussy too. Hope Tilly got her own back on Harry for laughing at her


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

She's so cute, and it doesn't look that bad to me. I've never had a dog groomed though so I couldn't tell a bad cut from a good cut. Love the pics and captions. They're great!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> As for her winkle sniffing, that happens in my house too. Charming creatures.


LOL. Yep - every now and then they just insist on reminding us that they're dogs. 

I don't think the new 'do is all that bad. Tilly's still gorgeous as ever.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

She looks gorgeous! Harry thinks so, too!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thanks guys, Tilly and I feel much better about her hair cut now! Lisa, you are right, she is proving easier to clean after a gallop round a muddy field, so its not all bad!

I just had to post the pic of her going having a quick sniff. She is so funny, she would never, in a million years, actually walk over to him to sniff his willy but if the chance comes her way she always has a little sniff...then she looks all embarrassed when we say 'ooh er Tilly!'


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Dont worry Emma she's still a hottie. Tilly is easily one of the most gorgeous golden girls I've seen. 

-B!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> Dont worry Emma she's still a hottie. Tilly is easily one of the most gorgeous golden girls I've seen.
> 
> -B!


aw thank you!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Aditya said:


> lol, funny captions! What breed is Harry?


He is a mixture of who knows what! Collie x lab x whippet (possibly!) Any guesses welcome!


----------



## Damat●๋: (Oct 29, 2009)

They very sweet


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> She's so pretty! It's nice to see her face again!


Just had to say I love your sig pic! (completely off-topic)



Lego&Jacub said:


> Awwww she looks great no matter what!!! And the hair will grow back in no time.
> 
> btw... winkle... too cute!!
> 
> Sawyer purposely steps over Geddy and hovers there, *hoping* she'll notice his winkle LMBO.


hahaha!


Poor Tilly! She she doesn't look baaaaaaaaaah-d  
Still looks as pretty as ever, and I laughed out loud at a few of your captions!


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

We think Tilly looks fab - cute expressions! She looks younger too!


----------



## Rick Stewart (Jan 20, 2009)

Look at those eyes!! They say so much, like you cant say no to me!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I just love her soulful eyes......


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Tilly could never look anything but pretty. I love that face!


----------

